# Regalo di compleanno



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

Lo trovo proprio delizioso oltre ad essere a mio avviso un ottimo attore.
Me lo regalate per il mio compleanno?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> Lo trovo proprio delizioso oltre ad essere a mio avviso un ottimo attore.
> Me lo regalate per il mio compleanno?


è sposato,semina
non vedi la fede?
e poi non pensi a lui??
_oh brutta cretina, per far restare vergine te.. allaga tutta firenze?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	











_


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è sposato,


fede? dove la vedi la fede???


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> fede? dove la vedi la fede???


al dito
indove se no?


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> al dito
> indove se no?


guarda che ti sbagli.
è un effetto della foto...non c'è nessuna fede


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2008)

comunque, caruccio é caruccio..

se te lo regalono, quando lo smetti me lo passi?
grazie altrettanto


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque, caruccio é caruccio..
> 
> se te lo regalono, quando lo smetti me lo passi?
> grazie altrettanto


ma figurati.
piuttosto lo brucio


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma figurati.
> piuttosto lo brucio


che modi!!
allora mi regali questo


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> Lo trovo proprio delizioso oltre ad essere a mio avviso un ottimo attore.
> Me lo regalate per il mio compleanno?


ha le orecchie a sventola.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ha le orecchie a sventola.


e pure un po' di strabismo.
ma nell'insieme é un amore.


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ha le orecchie a sventola.


non ti permettere di dire così al mio fidanzato!!!


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che modi!!
> allora mi regali questo


troppo fighetto.
non hai gusto..bottegaia


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non ti permettere di dire così al mio fidanzato!!!


ha anche un sacco di cicatrici d'acne.


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ha anche un sacco di cicatrici d'acne.


non dire cretinate.
non ha neanche le orecchie a sventola...ci vuoi vedere i difetti per forza solo perchè è *mio!!!*


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

questo sì che è un bel ragazzo.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non dire cretinate.
> non ha neanche le orecchie a sventola...ci vuoi vedere i difetti per forza solo perchè è *mio!!!*


hai i piedi piccoli e usa i calzini bianchi.


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> questo sì che è un bel ragazzo.


 
sto marcione qua??
mo va a cagher...


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> sto marcione qua??
> mo va a cagher...


marcione? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




gliela darei io una marciata di quelle giuste 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... altro che marcione..


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> marcione?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha l'espressione di una triglia prima di essere infilata nel forno.
e poi ha la forfora


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ha l'espressione di una triglia prima di essere infilata nel forno.
> e poi ha la forfora


uè, nina, pensa ai capelli grassi di lo cascio va.. e fagli cambiare pettinatura, por favor. 
di profilo poi...lasciamo perdere...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2008)

anna che gusti dimmerda!!!
ma dai....a questo punto prefrisco vladimir


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> uè, nina, pensa ai capelli grassi di lo cascio va.. e fagli cambiare pettinatura, por favor.
> di profilo poi...lasciamo perdere...


questa foto qui gliela ho fatta quando mi ha regalato il primo trilogy


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> questa foto qui gliela ho fatta quando mi ha regalato il primo trilogy


ah ecco. adesso mi spiego il tuo interesse per il roito.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anna che gusti dimmerda!!!
> ma dai....a questo punto prefrisco vladimir


scusa ma... mi sa che sei te che non capisci un cazzo di uomini... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





vladimir è donna ed è bellissima.


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ah ecco. adesso mi spiego il tuo interesse per il roito.


roito??  

	
	
		
		
	


	








tieniti il culanda de pedra


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa ma... mi sa che sei te che non capisci un cazzo di uomini...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e dell'ambaradan di sotto non diciamo niente?


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> roito??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


magari potessi tenermelo...
non starei qui a scrivere nel forum


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e dell'ambaradan di sotto non diciamo niente?


diciamo che è insignificante rispetto al resto.


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> diciamo che è insignificante rispetto al resto.


va bene anna..a ciascuna il suo


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Giugno 2008)

certo che ci avete dei gusti.. sca-marcio poi..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




non è che a me giusto procurereste questo invece? Anche in comproprietà..


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> certo che ci avete dei gusti.. sca-marcio poi..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


esci subito dal mio thread con quel barbone spelacchiato!!


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> certo che ci avete dei gusti.. sca-marcio poi..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


johnnino che carino.
però mi piace un fracco di più scamarcio.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> johnnino che carino.
> però mi piace un fracco di più scamarcio.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> certo che ci avete dei gusti.. sca-marcio poi..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dato che da sola non me lo posso permettere, in comproprietà lo compro io. quant'è la quota?


----------



## Verena67 (27 Giugno 2008)

Il secondo è Hugh Jackman (credo) ma il primo chi?! (amnesia)


----------



## Verena67 (27 Giugno 2008)

E il terzo chi è? (non Johnny, l'altro!)


----------



## Old Holly (27 Giugno 2008)

Il mio compleanno è lontano, ma gradirei costui...







lo so che sono fissata!!!    

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ciao a tutte!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Giugno 2008)

*A me piace questo...*

Dylan Mc  Dermott, BIG SHOTS (dalla prossima settimana su Rai due ore 23.50...il giovedì credo)

bacio!


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

me lo regalate o no lo cascio??
se no fuori con tutti questi roitoni !!!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Il mio compleanno è lontano, ma gradirei costui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chi è?!


----------



## Old Holly (27 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> chi è?!




Olivier Martinez... lo trovo bellissimo...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2008)

a me ultimamente piace molto il tipo come questo...


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me ultimamente piace molto il tipo come questo...


minchia...
il prossimo sarà mica aldo biscardi?


----------



## Verena67 (27 Giugno 2008)

dite chi sonoooooo....


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> dite chi sonoooooo....


il mio (quello col bambino) é Mario Porfito. Un attore napoletano di 50 anni.

anna, a me piacciono i tipi comuni, quelli che puoi incontrare davvero.
E poi che cacio vuoi? se a me piacciono brizzolati, faccia simpatica e fisico normale cacio vuoi??


----------



## Old psico (27 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> Lo trovo proprio delizioso oltre ad essere a mio avviso un ottimo attore.
> Me lo regalate per il mio compleanno?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tatitati (27 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che modi!!
> allora mi regali questo


 
no questo è già mio.. eh asu..ma non la vedi la fede?


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> dite chi sonoooooo....


in ordine di apparizione:

1- luigi lo cascio
2- nin zo
3- riccardo scamarcio
4- ancora lo cascio
5- johnny deep
6- olivier martinez


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Giugno 2008)

ma volete mettere mastroianni... esistono ancora uomini così?


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il mio (quello col bambino) é Mario Porfito. Un attore napoletano di 50 anni.
> 
> anna, a me piacciono i tipi comuni, quelli che puoi incontrare davvero.
> E poi che cacio vuoi? se a me piacciono brizzolati, faccia simpatica e fisico normale cacio vuoi??


tipo comune... brizzolato... facciia simpatica. capito tutto: eccolo.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

*aldo per asdume*


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ma volete mettere mastroianni... esistono ancora uomini così?


 era davvero adorabile!! lo amavo moltissimo.



Anna A ha detto:


> tipo comune... brizzolato... facciia simpatica. capito tutto: eccolo.  no grazie...lui no


Anna 

	
	
		
		
	


	





il secondo che ho postato é quello stragnocco di Alessio Boni, che per altro, ha girato il meraviglioso film La meglio gioventù assieme a quello di brugolina, Lo Cascio


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

se proprio proprio brizzolato deve essere... lui non è affatto male.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2008)

anche quello a fianco mi piace molto.
Anna invecchiando mi adeguo...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2008)

vedi sopra...


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> era davvero adorabile!! lo amavo moltissimo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alessio boni? hai detto alessio boni? quello che fa la fotocopia vivente di


----------



## MK (27 Giugno 2008)

*Niente...*

Non me ne piace nemmeno uno. E' grave?


----------



## Old Holly (27 Giugno 2008)

Questo va bene???


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Questo va bene???


minchia bis ragazze..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> me lo regalate o no lo cascio??
> se no fuori con tutti questi roitoni !!!


Assomiglia tanto a mio marito (ex) (ovvio un po' di anni fa..un po' di capelli se ne sono andati) ...se ti interessa ti do i dati  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...tanto non si nega a nessuna...


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

*basta scherzare*

questo è l'uomo più sexy in assoluto.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> questo è l'uomo più sexy in assoluto.


Madò che faccia da pirla!!!come fa a piacerto boni e poi questo...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Assomiglia tanto a mio marito (ex) (ovvio un po' di anni fa..un po' di capelli se ne sono andati) ...se ti interessa ti do i dati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Madò che faccia da pirla!!!come fa a piacerto boni e poi questo...


a me non piace affatto boni. sei fuori?
semmai preferisco l'originale a cui lui fa da fotocopia, e cioè lui:


----------



## Old Holly (27 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Madò che faccia da pirla!!!come fa a piacerto boni e poi questo...



Credo che Anna abbia un debole per occhi chiari e capelli scuri... tipo Scamarcio...


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> alessio boni? hai detto alessio boni? quello che fa la fotocopia vivente di


caspita! è proprio uguale!


----------



## Old Holly (27 Giugno 2008)

So che ad Asu piace tanto......







brizzolato... è brizzolato!


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Credo che Anna abbia un debole per occhi chiari e capelli scuri... tipo Scamarcio...


io ho un debole per i bonazzi. è diverso.
a dirla tutta, a parte clive owen che va bè.. è bono e bonazzo, l'uomo che reputo più bbbono al mondo è benicio del toro. ha una bocca stupenda e un culo da sturbo. come stanno i levi's a lui... a nessuno mai..


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2008)

E questo?


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se proprio proprio brizzolato deve essere... lui non è affatto male.


lui ricorda molto michel piccoli... (ed il mio ex..)


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> caspita! è proprio uguale!


oh yes.


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> So che ad Asu piace tanto......
> 
> brizzolato... è brizzolato!


no ti prego............ non dopo pranzo............... ho la digestione delicata.............


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

non voglio questi roiti che avete postato!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













voglio solo luigino mio...


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io ho un debole per i bonazzi. è diverso.
> a dirla tutta, a parte clive owen che va bè.. è bono e bonazzo, l'uomo che reputo più bbbono al mondo è benicio del toro. ha una bocca stupenda e un culo da sturbo. come stanno i levi's a lui... a nessuno mai..


lui è la copia latina di brad pitt........


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non voglio questi roiti che avete postato!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
è tirchio.


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Giugno 2008)

*marì*

caruccio james taylor


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Giugno 2008)

*brugola*

ma poi quando li fai gli anni?


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è tirchio.


aggiungi  che gli puzza il culo e festa finita..


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> lui è la copia latina di brad pitt........


con 20cm di altezza in più.
brad pitt ha un fisico pazzesco, ma non mi fa sangue. benicio è una categoria alimentare a parte..


----------



## Old Holly (27 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> no ti prego............ non dopo pranzo............... ho la digestione delicata.............



Non ti dico io... ho dovuto postare con la testa voltata dall'altra parte!!!


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> caruccio james taylor


Si era molto carino ... oggi e' cosi ... non male direi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  gli occhi sono sempre gli stessi.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> aggiungi che gli puzza il culo e festa finita..


ti trascura.


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si era molto carino ... oggi e' cosi ... non male direi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


solo gli occhi..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   oh maria benedetta.. mi sembra quel tipo dei film horror..


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti trascura.


 
non è colpa sua....la madre sta morendo...l'invasione delle cavallette.....


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> solo gli occhi..
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   chi chi?


----------



## Old Holly (27 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> chi chi?



Probabilmente lui...









quello che fa Freddy Kruger


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Probabilmente lui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... e che ci azzecca Rober Englund con James Taylor?


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Probabilmente lui...
> quello che fa Freddy Kruger


Sììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììì..


----------



## Old Holly (27 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e che ci azzecca Rober Englund con James Taylor?



Vaga somiglianza... però non so se Vulvia intendesse lui!


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Sììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììì..





















   il caldo vi fa brutti scherzi ragazze  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   prego dissetatevi


----------



## Old Holly (27 Giugno 2008)

Non vorrei che Asu fosse svenuta davanti alla foto di Briatore... devo far sì che si riprenda subito!








Asu ci sei??? Sei connessa???


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Giugno 2008)

Io voglio LUI:


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non vorrei che Asu fosse svenuta davanti alla foto di Briatore... devo far sì che si riprenda subito!
> Asu ci sei??? Sei connessa???


Allora devi postarle Russel Crowe..


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Allora devi postarle *Russel Crowe..*


Oppure questo


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2008)

*tiè! branco di antipatiche*

ma perchè mi volete male?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ho solo detto che mi piacciono i tipi normali...

siete tutte racchie e antipatiche e vi piacciono dei manichini orrendi.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2008)

*allora un cuore ce lo avete...*

grazie ....sto avendo tre orgasmi multipli moltiplicati per tre col resto di due a vedere gli amori miei...


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

e tutto per non regalarmi lo cascio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Oppure questo


Questo è identico (ma identico a un mio vicino ...sposato 2 figli ...o almeno era sposato 5 anni fa)


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e tutto per non regalarmi lo cascio


che palle...
è già in viaggio in una cassa. corriere bartolini. paghi te alla consegna però.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Oppure questo


jean reno ha uno sguardo dolcissimo.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ma volete mettere mastroianni... esistono ancora uomini così?


 
Mastroianni nel suo genere e' e resta unico...


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> che palle...
> è già in viaggio in una cassa. corriere bartolini. paghi te alla consegna però.


pezzente che sei...hai fatto porto franco...


----------



## Verena67 (27 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> in ordine di apparizione:
> 
> 1- luigi lo cascio
> 2- nin zo
> ...


 
il due penso sia Hugh Jackman, attore australiano penso (X Men, Van Helsing, Kate & Leopold, etc.)

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> questo è l'uomo più sexy in assoluto.


non lo trovo espressivo quando recita...(Clive Owen)


----------



## Verena67 (27 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E questo?​


 
CHI E'?!


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non lo trovo espressivo quando recita...(Clive Owen)


 
maremma che faccia da pirla..


----------



## Verena67 (27 Giugno 2008)

Come fate a mettere le foto grandi?!?


----------



## Verena67 (27 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Oppure questo



Scapperei con Jean RENO SUBITOOOOOO!


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> CHI E'?!


James Taylor


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scapperei con Jean RENO SUBITOOOOOO!


scusa eh?? é già occupato


----------



## Old Holly (27 Giugno 2008)

Lo riconoscete?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2008)

helmut berger. non mi piaceva neanche da giovane


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Lo riconoscete?


oh madonnina..il pupillo di luchino??
che figo che era


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Lo riconoscete?




Helmut Berger?


----------



## Old Holly (27 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> helmut berger. non mi piaceva neanche da giovane



Più veloce della luce!  A me piaceva!


----------



## Old Holly (27 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Helmut Berger?




Anche se sembra più Pozzetto....


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Anche se sembra più Pozzetto....


una metamorfosi che ci colpirà tutti holly


----------



## Old Holly (27 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> una metamorfosi che ci colpirà tutti holly


Volevo farti presente che NON somiglio a Renatone!


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Volevo farti presente che NON somiglio a Renatone!


scusami ma mi prende male quando la gente sembra tutta contenta dell'orrenda metamorfosi che provoca la vecchiaia e la vita.
tutto qua


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> scusami ma mi prende male quando la gente sembra tutta contenta dell'orrenda metamorfosi che provoca la vecchiaia e la vita.
> tutto qua


Helmut Berger era bellissimo (poi poteva non piacere per l'aria gay ...ma era bellissimo) non è certo obbligatorio invecchiando mettere trenta kg, tingersi i capelli...ecc


----------



## Old Holly (27 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> scusami ma mi prende male quando la gente sembra tutta contenta dell'orrenda metamorfosi che provoca la vecchiaia e la vita.
> tutto qua



Contenta?  Sono del parere che certe persone sono talmente belle che è un peccato che invecchino (certi malamente).
Poi mica tutti diventano orrendi... mia nonna era una bellissima vecchietta!


----------



## Old Holly (27 Giugno 2008)

Esempio pratico:








LUI!!!


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Esempio pratico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holly, sei crudele ... lui e' mio


----------



## Old Holly (27 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Holly, sei crudele ... lui e' mio



Era per fare l'esempio di una persona invecchiata bene!!!
Non mi permetterei mai!!!


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Helmut Berger era bellissimo (poi poteva non piacere per l'aria gay ...ma era bellissimo) non è certo obbligatorio invecchiando mettere trenta kg, tingersi i capelli...ecc


non obbligatorio ma probabile....dipende da che ti riserva la vita...




Holly ha detto:


> Contenta? Sono del parere che certe persone sono talmente belle che è un peccato che invecchino (certi malamente).
> Poi mica tutti diventano orrendi... mia nonna era una bellissima vecchietta!


  sarà la consapevolezza che da vecchia diventerò un roito che mi disturba..


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Era per fare l'esempio di una persona invecchiata bene!!!
> Non mi permetterei mai!!!


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Lo riconoscete?


Certo che partire da cosi a quello ch'e' oggi, il tempo e' stato infame  con lui


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Giugno 2008)

Perchè è gay?????


----------



## brugola (27 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Perchè è gay?????


ringrazia il cielo...è proprio un roito


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Helmut Berger era bellissimo (poi poteva non piacere per l'aria gay ...ma era bellissimo) non è certo obbligatorio invecchiando mettere trenta kg, tingersi i capelli...ecc


sono dell'idea che la vita debba essere goduta ogni momento.
prendere dai piaceri quello che ci sembra giusto senza mettere un'ipoteca sulla vecchiaia.
Lui evidentemente ha goduto come voleva durante la vita.
a me di arrivare bella soda e piacente a 60anni non me ne frega niente.
Anche perché potrei non arrivarci.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono dell'idea che la vita debba essere goduta ogni momento.
> prendere dai piaceri quello che ci sembra giusto senza mettere un'ipoteca sulla vecchiaia.
> Lui evidentemente ha goduto come voleva durante la vita.
> a me di arrivare bella soda e piacente a 60anni non me ne frega niente.
> Anche perché potrei non arrivarci.


Perché sei convinta che  comunque a sessantanni sarai una schifezza senza emozioni, passioni e senza prospettive.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché sei convinta che  comunque a sessantanni sarai una schifezza senza emozioni, passioni e senza prospettive.


e chi l'avrebbe detto??
non sapevo ci fosse un'età per le emozioni...le emozioni non hanno età-
io ho detto che voglio passare la vita godendone ogni attimo, non fino ai 30 o 50..
e guardando la foto di berger leggo un viso che si è goduto la vita e che non si è risparmiato al solo fine di arrivare ad essere un 60enne fighetto e in forma- E io questo lo condivido. Tu no.
mi pare che spesso travisi quello che dico e la certezza con cui asserisci certi giudizi mi lascia un po' basita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e chi l'avrebbe detto??
> non sapevo ci fosse un'età per le emozioni...le emozioni non hanno età-
> io ho detto che voglio passare la vita godendone ogni attimo, non fino ai 30 o 50..
> e guardando la foto di berger leggo un viso che si è goduto la vita e che non si è risparmiato al solo fine di arrivare ad essere un 60enne fighetto e in forma- E io questo lo condivido. Tu no.
> mi pare che spesso travisi quello che dico e la certezza con cui asserisci certi giudizi mi lascia un po' basita.


La mia interpretazione nasceva dal fatto che non credo che ridursi così sia un segno di essersi goduti la vita.
Ma sarà che io sono più vicino a lui di te come età...e so non ci si gode più granché se si è così sovrappeso a quell'età.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> questa foto qui gliela ho fatta quando mi ha regalato il primo trilogy
























  quello che ti ha regalato in fronte?


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me ultimamente piace molto il tipo come questo...


 
stai frecata.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> tipo comune... brizzolato... facciia simpatica. capito tutto: eccolo.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Lo riconoscete?


oddio...


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> oh madonnina..il pupillo di luchino??
> che figo che era


 
yes...


quella bestia col suo scamarcio nun ci capisce davvero


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Perchè è gay?????


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Giugno 2008)

Giusy, ha una testa che sembra un tostapane


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Giugno 2008)

sono il figlio di miciolidia. ecco, questo ve lo regalo volentieri...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sono il figlio di miciolidia. ecco, questo ve lo regalo volentieri...


E' orribile di suo ...ma questa foto mi sembra ritoccata


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sono il figlio di miciolidia. ecco, questo ve lo regalo volentieri...


Sembra una statua di cera.....


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La mia interpretazione nasceva dal fatto che non credo che ridursi così sia un segno di essersi goduti la vita.
> Ma sarà che io sono più vicino a lui di te come età...e so non ci si gode più granché se si è così sovrappeso a quell'età.


ridursi così come?? invecchiato e sovrappeso??
immagino ci siano disgrazie ben peggiori..
pensa a quei vecchi secchi secchi con gli occhioni tristi.
la vita dissipata e straviziosa certo bene al fisico non fa ma allo spirito sì.
ognuno fa i propri conti e mette in conto gli effetti.
io preferisco un uomo/una donna  che non si è risparmiato nulla.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ridursi così come?? invecchiato e sovrappeso??
> immagino ci siano disgrazie ben peggiori..
> *pensa a quei vecchi secchi secchi con gli occhioni tristi*.
> la vita dissipata e straviziosa certo bene al fisico non fa ma allo spirito sì.
> ...


Chissà perchè ho pensato subito a Fassino!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ridursi così come?? invecchiato e sovrappeso??
> immagino ci siano disgrazie ben peggiori..
> pensa a quei vecchi secchi secchi con gli occhioni tristi.
> la vita dissipata e straviziosa certo bene al fisico non fa ma allo spirito sì.
> ...


Vedi?
Hai confermato quel che pensavo.
Io non considero un sessantenne vecchio...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vedi?
> Hai confermato quel che pensavo.
> Io non considero un sessantenne vecchio...











 neanch'io...


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Giugno 2008)




----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2008)

che scorfano...chi è??


----------



## Old Holly (30 Giugno 2008)

*Giusy*

Chi è quest'uomo???


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Giugno 2008)

E' Sean Bean, che figo.


----------



## Old Holly (30 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che scorfano...chi è??


Tu mi fai sempre ridere come una pirla....


----------



## Old Holly (30 Giugno 2008)

*Per Medusina*








WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> WOW!!!!!!


grazie hollyna...dato l'addio di qualche tempo fa al toscanaccio  e l'operazione in vista all'impianto riproduttivo..puoi immaginare la mia attività sessuale 

	
	
		
		
	


	




eppure vederlo così, di acchito, all'improvviso, così in schermo pieno mi provoca dei movimenti tellurici nelle pareti uterine e mi scuote tutta provocandomi orgasmi multipli con riporto di due...
God bless you (and him..)


----------



## Old Holly (30 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie hollyna...dato l'addio di qualche tempo fa al toscanaccio  e l'operazione in vista all'impianto riproduttivo..puoi immaginare la mia attività sessuale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sì, è provocante, ha uno sguardo da sballo autentico


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sì, è provocante, ha uno sguardo da sballo autentico


per dirla alla grace kelly..."da lui mi farei stantuffare fino a bollire"


----------



## brugola (1 Luglio 2008)

è orrendo.
t'amo pio bove


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> è orrendo.
> t'amo pio bove


sì, sì..fianchi larghi ingrassa presto...


----------

